# Jeopardy! test tonight!!!



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

It's that time of year, goys and ghouls. _Jeopardy!_ is having its annual online test to qualify to be on the show. (Actually the first in a two-stage process.) The test is *tonight*! So sign up now at www.jeopardy.com

Best of luck to all.

And did anybody else see the medical editor get her butt kicked today?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hrrrmmmm.... Did I mention that it's *Jeopardy!*?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

"What are the Finger Lakes?"


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Been there done that and came in second on Jeopardy.   They won't let me back on again.  But I did get to meet Alex and have my picture taken with him and they paid for lunch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Been there done that and came in second on Jeopardy.  They won't let me back on again. But I did get to meet Alex and have my picture taken with him and they paid for lunch.


Ummmm... I thought you were allowed back on after two years. There have been many repeaters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

It's my dream gig.  Seriously.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummmm... I thought you were allowed back on after two years. There have been many repeaters.


Waiting out my two years...... Next year I can try out again.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's my dream gig. Seriously.


You do know you pay your own way and you don't get to keep the money unless you win?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> You do know you pay your own way and you don't get to keep the money unless you win?


Yep. I know all that. Though if you live in a smaller market, the local affiliate will sometimes help defray your expenses. I've tried out before... missed the first cut by one question.

I've been watching _Jeopardy!_ since I was 8 years old. It's my Grail.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck tonight, say Hi to Maggie if you make it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> say Hi to Maggie if you make it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, Les.  I was teasing.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


She is one of the talent coordinators for Jeopardy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> She is one of the talent coordinators for Jeopardy.


Gotcha.

Of course, I need more sleep and to sober up, so I can't hang here all day.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Of course, I need more sleep and to sober up, so I can't hang here all day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

"What is a quince?"


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What is a quince?"


Name a tart fruit native to Southeast Asia related to the pear and the apple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

"Who are three people that have never been in my kitchen?"


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What are the Finger Lakes?"


Name a series of Lakes in New York formed by glaciers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

God, I'm a geek. ;(


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Who are three people that have never been in my kitchen?"


Alex Trabeck, me, Vanna White.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Two of those questions came from movies.  One from a TV show.  Name them all.

*cues music*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

The answer is in the form of a question, so you are giving the answer.  I'm trying to give you the clue.

Hawaii, California, Nebraska and Texas.  U.S. Presidents for 200.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Who are Obama, Reagan, Carson and the Bushes?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Who are Obama, Reagan, Carson and the Bushes?


I'm sorry. The answer is Obama, Nixon, Ford, and GW Bush. Their birth states.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Darn. I thought Reagan was born in CA. And Ford in MI.

That was a $200 question? Damn. This is _SUPER Jeopardy!_


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Darn. I thought Reagan was born in CA. And Ford in MI.
> 
> That was a $200 question? Damn. This is _SUPER Jeopardy!_


Reagan was born in Illinois.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

So I now know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Television for $1600

The real name of _Gilligan's Island_'s Professor.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Who is Roy Hinkley?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Knew it or Googled it?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Games for $200

This is a board game for children sometimes referred to as The Royal Game of India.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Knew it or Googled it?


Knew it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Games for $200
> 
> This is a board game for children sometimes referred to as The Royal Game of India.


What is Parcheesi?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Knew it.


You da man!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> What is Parcheesi?


You are correct!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You da man!


Thank you! Takes bow in office, co-workers stare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

God, we're geeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*must sleep more*

*must sober up*

Wednesday is my usual day off, so I usually get blitzed Tuesday nights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Final Jeopardy:  The two films and one television series from which my earlier quotes came.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

No idea!  You win.

I've known I was a geek for years.  Go sober up and get some sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

"What are the Finger Lakes?"
"What is a quince?"
"Who are three people who have never been in my kitchen?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

1) Groundhog Day
2) White Men Can't Jump
3) Cheers

And all three scenes featured our beloved show.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

EGADS

trying to up your post count LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> EGADS
> 
> trying to up your post count LOL


Not really, just being geeks...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Anju said:


> EGADS
> 
> trying to up your post count LOL


It's _Jeopardy!_


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Cue the music.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Who is Merv Griffin?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

The inventor of Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

He also wrote the _Jeopardy!_ theme music.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

You have about one more hour to sign up.  Unless you are in the Eastern time zone, in which case your test was yesterday.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

What song is he famous for singing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

"It's Like a Dream?"


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Who is Merv Griffin?


Rumor around these parts is that his ex-wife Julann invented Jeopardy. I should probably read his autobiography to see if he really does giver her the credit. http://www.readthehook.com/Stories/2007/08/16/NEWS-Jeopardy-E.rtf.aspx


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You have about one more hour to sign up. Unless you are in the Eastern time zone, in which case your test was yesterday.


Oh Crap!! I was going to try it. My family thinks I am geeky enough to compete. My husband even refuses to play Trivial Pursuit with me.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "It's Like a Dream?"


Buzz I'm sorry it was I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Buzz I'm sorry it was I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts.....


Doh! I've seen that video in the Bananas thread.

5 minutes until the test.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Doh! I've seen that video in the Bananas thread.
> 
> 5 minutes until the test.


I know I put it there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I blew it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you know?  If I remember correctly they don't give you a score.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> How do you know? If I remember correctly they don't give you a score.


I know I missed either 6 or 7 questions. I know you can't miss more than 5.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I know I missed either 6 or 7 questions. I know you can't miss more than 5.


Ouch! Well there is always next year, I'm going to try again next year so we can both worry.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jim;
Sorry you didn't make it. Better luck next year. Maybe next year I will even know about it in time to try out too.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This was funny and self-serving while clearly demonstrating that the author is a loon. He's somewhat better now...


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I know I missed either 6 or 7 questions. I know you can't miss more than 5.


Well, that's what you get for sobering up, BJ! That'll learn ya to not do that again... 

-X-


----------

